# What's your favourite home made tool/gadget?



## Chrisp (18 Jun 2012)

Some of you might have noticed that my posts are often about the home made tools and gadgets that I have in my shop, knowing what a resourceful bunch we are, what is your favourite home made tool (either made by you or for you) my favourite would probably be my cole jaws although there could be others!.....
Lets see yours.
Chris.


----------



## woodyturner (18 Jun 2012)

My favourites are the last ones I made three woodturning chisels with carbaloy tips and handles fully extended they are 18" ,36" and 45" long


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Jun 2012)

Mine is my 3/8ths round HSS skew chisel. It works a dream and a lovely tool for about £4


----------



## Chrisp (18 Jun 2012)

woodyturner":eiachur0 said:


> My favourites are the last ones I made three woodturning chisels with carbaloy tips and handles 18" ,36" and 45" long


Like them a lot, will add that to my to-do list!
Chris.


----------



## 12345Peter (18 Jun 2012)

The only tool so far that I have made is a thin parting tool, made from a machine hacksaw blade and it's great and was very easy to make. Sorry no picture.

Regards


----------



## Chrisp (18 Jun 2012)

12345Peter":1wbmeddk said:


> The only tool so far that I have made is a thin parting tool, made from a machine hacksaw blade and it's great and was very easy to make. Sorry no picture.
> 
> Regards


Peter,
I have one of those industrial hacksaw blades waiting to be transformed! is it in the Chris Stott shape?
Chris.


----------



## 12345Peter (18 Jun 2012)

Chrisp":2zhl8rsg said:


> 12345Peter":2zhl8rsg said:
> 
> 
> > The only tool so far that I have made is a thin parting tool, made from a machine hacksaw blade and it's great and was very easy to make. Sorry no picture.
> ...



I have searched to look at the Chris Stott shape, but can't find it. Mine is like the Robert Sorby thin parting tool except I made mine with a round handle.


----------



## Chrisp (18 Jun 2012)

Like this Peter.
https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/?ui=2&i ... isp=thd&zw
Chris


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Jun 2012)

For some time one of my most versatile tools has been a cheap long and sturdy screwdriver ground as a 2mm parting tool but used for various tricky to access cuts. I recently bought a couple more screwdrivers, £1 car boot, one is ground as a captive ring tool and has worked well, the other is going to be a second with a smaller diameter.


----------



## 12345Peter (19 Jun 2012)

Chrisp":1plcv9vf said:


> Like this Peter.
> https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/?ui=2&i ... isp=thd&zw
> Chris



Hi Chris, That link just brings up a blank page for me.

I will take a photo today and try to upload it.

Regards
Peter


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

Peter,
Try this one http://www.charnwood.net/files/shop/pro ... -1_750.jpg
Regards Chris


----------



## thick_mike (19 Jun 2012)

For everything!


----------



## bogmonster (19 Jun 2012)

Would have to be my kiln I guess with my vacuum chuck a close second. Both easy projects.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (19 Jun 2012)

My hands!


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

bogmonster":34vep5c4 said:


> Would have to be my kiln I guess with my vacuum chuck a close second. Both easy projects.


Kiln, sound good, what do you use it for?
Chris.


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

petercharlesfagg":1jz30m0a said:


> My hands!


Peter,
Think I'd have trouble trying to source those parts!!!
Chris.


----------



## 12345Peter (19 Jun 2012)

Chrisp":1zrgn62o said:


> Peter,
> Try this one http://www.charnwood.net/files/shop/pro ... -1_750.jpg
> Regards Chris



Yes that's the one, well similar. Here's mine, if my upload works.

regards


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

12345Peter":1se9npo2 said:


> Chrisp":1se9npo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter,
> ...


Looks good Peter.


----------



## 12345Peter (19 Jun 2012)

Chrisp":l6zzi474 said:


> Looks good Peter.



I have enough blade left to make another one, but to be honest this one works so well I don't see the point in making another until it's needed. I am going to make a shaft to take the round cutter next, I have everything except the time to complete it at the moment.

regards


----------



## Chrispy (19 Jun 2012)

This is my home made air powered veneer press, I made it about 20 years age and its still going strong.
Currently pressing some curved panels.


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Jun 2012)

Blimey Chris!!! You could press olives with that and get yer own extra virgin, cold pressed oil! The e xtra virgin could operate it for you :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 12345Peter (19 Jun 2012)

I forgot that I also made a chatter tool, from a jig-saw blade and a decorating tool like the decorating elf, I don't use them much, that's why I forgot about making them, but they work well.

Regards


----------



## RogerP (19 Jun 2012)

petercharlesfagg":3geo8rf5 said:


> My hands!


 Your mother made those - not you


----------



## petercharlesfagg (19 Jun 2012)

RogerP":25qbrcz9 said:


> petercharlesfagg":25qbrcz9 said:
> 
> 
> > My hands!
> ...



So my father had nothing to do with it?

I have often suspected such!

Nice interesting thread, I haven't made ANY tools for my turnings! 

Regards Peter.


----------



## RogerP (19 Jun 2012)

petercharlesfagg":rogl1cax said:


> RogerP":rogl1cax said:
> 
> 
> > petercharlesfagg":rogl1cax said:
> ...


 At the design stage - but your mum did all the hard work


----------



## Finial (19 Jun 2012)

The one I would save if the shed caught fire is my ball turning jig. No, on second thoughts it's too heavy and would probably survive anyway!


----------



## 12345Peter (19 Jun 2012)

Finial":g3iym8hw said:


> The one I would save if the shed caught fire is my ball turning jig. No, on second thoughts it's too heavy and would probably survive anyway!



Is it one of those from ebay or did you actually make it?

Regards


----------



## Finial (19 Jun 2012)

I made it - it's on my web site. But it incorporates a bit of scrap, making the whole thing would be harder.


----------



## 12345Peter (19 Jun 2012)

Finial":3q1w9r6o said:


> I made it - it's on my web site. But it incorporates a bit of scrap, making the whole thing would be harder.



That would be well worth saving. It really does look like it's well made, is that a union graduate shortbed it is on?

Of course it is, I have just started reading it and you mention it there. #-o 

Regards


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

12345Peter":31anu4ey said:


> Chrisp":31anu4ey said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good Peter.
> ...


I can understand the lack of time Peter, we have a 14 day old new addition!
Chris.


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

Chrispy":1zqe7oz6 said:


> This is my home made air powered veneer press, I made it about 20 years age and its still going strong.
> Currently pressing some curved panels.


Chris, that is a beast! no wonder it's still going strong, build it right the first time....
Chris.


----------



## monkeybiter (19 Jun 2012)

Can I have a second go? Finial reminded me that I made a ball turning jig a few months ago, not as fancy or robust, made of ply but incorporating a clamp to hold a gouge etc. as required. It works.


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

Finial":2asxsarl said:


> I made it - it's on my web site. But it incorporates a bit of scrap, making the whole thing would be harder.


Terry,
Nice work, like the site.
Regards Chris.


----------



## Finial (19 Jun 2012)

Thanks Chris

Terry


----------



## Chrisp (19 Jun 2012)

monkeybiter":1lsiyh8a said:


> Can I have a second go? Finial reminded me that I made a ball turning jig a few months ago, not as fancy or robust, made of ply but incorporating a clamp to hold a gouge etc. as required. It works.


Mike,
Of course you can!  these home made tools don't need to be pretty but do a job and more importantly only cost a fraction of available ones.
Chris.


----------



## Finial (19 Jun 2012)

Second go? Well in that case...

The most useful things I make are the least exciting. They are also the ugliest (and they face some stiff competition).

Chests of drawers. 

They are easily made to fit all the odd gaps in the workshop, keep everything tidy and retrievable, so your time is more productive. I've put details on my site.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2012)

Simple Chucking Socket & Spigot Marking Gauges
Never measured a mounting socket or spigot since 2007 and many a bead or guide ring location.


----------



## =Adam= (19 Jun 2012)

My most useful home made item so far has to be my grinding jig for my turning chisels, it was quick to make and gets good results on my roughing, spindle and bowl gouges!

I would say a close second goes to my home made push sticks and then third place to my wooden square (although it isn't 100% square, but close enough)


----------



## Gilogrt (20 Jun 2012)

B&D powerfile of record spoke shave, hard choice!

All my tools are rubbish as I've only made one thing. More or less made the whole thing with those 2 tools!
Here's the result;
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz15 ... 3a4ed0.jpg


----------



## Chrisp (20 Jun 2012)

CHJ":4t6vbmu6 said:


> Simple Chucking Socket & Spigot Marking Gauges
> Never measured a mounting socket or spigot since 2007 and many a bead or guide ring location.


Chas, 
That's a much better version than the one I use, might have to pinch that idea.
Chris.


----------



## Chrisp (20 Jun 2012)

Gilogrt":1ig8aesj said:


> B&D powerfile of record spoke shave, hard choice!
> 
> All my tools are rubbish as I've only made one thing. More or less made the whole thing with those 2 tools!
> Here's the result;
> http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz15 ... 3a4ed0.jpg


Gilogt,
If your producing work like that with rubbish tools then there's not much hope for the rest of us!....
Chris.


----------



## Gilogrt (20 Jun 2012)

Thanks Chris. I'm got going to lie, it wasn't an easy task. Took alot of patience. Mainly on the curved forend join and finishing. Shall not be rushing to do another!


----------



## monkeybiter (20 Jun 2012)

Gilogrt":2e9ab37p said:


> Thanks Chris. I'm got going to lie, it wasn't an easy task. Took alot of patience. Mainly on the curved forend join and finishing. Shall not be rushing to do another!


So you don't want to do a swap for a standard stock then? :mrgreen:


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (23 Jun 2012)

Mine has to be my CNC Machine 
Made for around 1200.00 and would cost 5,000.00 to 7,000.00

will add a photo later 
Tom


----------



## Tony Spear (24 Jun 2012)

Gilogrt":389540dt said:


> B&D powerfile of record spoke shave, hard choice!
> 
> All my tools are rubbish as I've only made one thing. More or less made the whole thing with those 2 tools!
> Here's the result;
> http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz15 ... 3a4ed0.jpg



Beautiful workmanship, but I'm not too keen on the rectangular cross-section of the forend.
Any particular reason for this?

What make is the gun?


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Jun 2012)

GUN!!! GUN!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

That is a rifle! 

A gun is something that a farmer wanders around with pointing it in the general direction of anything that moves and blasts it back to its creator (hammer) (hammer) 

A rifle is a precision instrument that can put a projectile into any part of the target that it is carefully aimed at!

That stock really looks the buis. It looks like a single shot bolt action .22?


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jun 2012)

It's a top end version of the AirArms S400 precharged air rifle, with a beautiful stock on it.


----------



## dickm (24 Jun 2012)

Not much use against the deer that are wrecking my garden then??????  

Seriously, that's a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## TheTiddles (24 Jun 2012)

I want to take up shooting again, just so I can have a stock like that!

Aidan


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Jun 2012)

dickm":1vjaeurx said:


> Not much use against the deer that are wrecking my garden then??????
> 
> Seriously, that's a beautiful piece of work.



taller fence?


----------



## Chrisp (25 Jun 2012)

tomthumbtom8":3onykjpw said:


> Mine has to be my CNC Machine
> Made for around 1200.00 and would cost 5,000.00 to 7,000.00
> 
> will add a photo later
> Tom


Look forward to that Tom.
Chris.


----------



## Tony Spear (26 Jun 2012)

Jonzjob":12xeoxcq said:


> That stock really looks the buis. It looks like a single shot bolt action .22?



Nope!

I knew it was an airgun, and now I know which one. =P~


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (26 Jun 2012)

well here is the Photo's of my home made CNC made with my son over last summer holiday's and finished at Christmas




















I have cut ali plywood and corian on it to date

also some relief carving (sold ) My 4th Axis is almost finished and I plan to cut twist's with it 

cutting foot print is 800x950. spindle cutter is 2.2k and water cooled (really quiet)

Tom


----------



## MattF (26 Jun 2012)

Gilogrt":1yruno0j said:


> B&D powerfile of record spoke shave, hard choice!
> 
> All my tools are rubbish as I've only made one thing. More or less made the whole thing with those 2 tools!
> Here's the result;
> http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz15 ... 3a4ed0.jpg



Nice stock its better in the flesh though =D> its .177 just to answer a question I have checked the ftlb at a shoot that's why I have seen it and know the calibre 

Matt


----------



## Alli (26 Jun 2012)

tomthumbtom8":3oockrtt said:


> well here is the Photo's of my home made CNC made with my son over last summer holiday's and finished at Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blimy, thats some project to make your own CNC machine, nice bit of engineering. And your cut pieces shows its true potential.


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (26 Jun 2012)

Ali Yes
but I don't have a clue what to use it for to make money from it.

But If any one wants anything cutting just send me a XDF and I will happily cut for free 

Tom


----------



## Harbo (26 Jun 2012)

Will it cut 1/4" brass ?

Rod


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (26 Jun 2012)

Yes It should do why??

Tom


----------



## Harbo (26 Jun 2012)

I need some clock frames (for a skeleton clock) cutting out.
Will gladly reimburse any costs?

Rod


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (26 Jun 2012)

Pm me your email and we can go from there

Tom


----------



## woodyturner (26 Jun 2012)

Wow that is some project puts my efforts to shame and I was so pleased with them LOL


----------



## Chrisp (26 Jun 2012)

tomthumbtom8":17ccprhv said:


> well here is the Photo's of my home made CNC made with my son over last summer holiday's and finished at Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (27 Jun 2012)

Thank you for all the kind comments

I don't under stand the above post no text do you think he hit the submit button to early

Tom


----------



## woodyturner (27 Jun 2012)

Maybe he had a senior moment LOL


----------



## Chrisp (27 Jun 2012)

tomthumbtom8":gg7kud6d said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments
> 
> I don't under stand the above post no text do you think he hit the submit button to early
> 
> Tom


Sorry Tom,
Trying to update on my phone! awesome piece of kit there, I'm sure it will get lots of use.
Chris.


woodyturner":gg7kud6d said:


> Maybe he had a senior moment LOL


I hope not at 36!!! :shock:


----------



## chipmunk (29 Jun 2012)

I make lots of my own tools but the most recent is this one...

I've been abusing a C-jaws MT2 morse-taper carrier in my 2" O'Donnel jaws for ages and decided it was time to do a proper job. 

So I recently bought a new C-jaw MT2 carrier from APTC and filed down the outside edge with the lathe running to fit the dovetail of the 2" O'Donnel jaws and it works a treat. To get the carrier to run true I chucked the parallel end of a MT2 blank-end arbor in engineering jaws, jammed on the carrier and brought up the tailstock in the other end while filing.

Jon


----------



## Chrisp (2 Jul 2012)

chipmunk":1ok64xdz said:


> I make lots of my own tools but the most recent is this one...
> 
> I've been abusing a C-jaws MT2 morse-taper carrier in my 2" O'Donnel jaws for ages and decided it was time to do a proper job.
> 
> ...


Jon,
I like the sound of that, I have the C jaws in one of my chucks, think I'll look into the carrier.
Regards Chris.


----------



## condeesteso (2 Jul 2012)

I'm a novice turner and am interested in making tools from other things... the screwdriver as fine parting tool sounds good. And I have a tired old file that surely has potential with enough re-shaping.
But at the moment my favourite gadget is called Jumps. If I have a blunt gouge, the fix is a call away.


----------



## Chrisp (2 Jul 2012)

condeesteso":1j8up1oe said:


> I'm a novice turner and am interested in making tools from other things... the screwdriver as fine parting tool sounds good. And I have a tired old file that surely has potential with enough re-shaping.
> But at the moment my favourite gadget is called Jumps. If I have a blunt gouge, the fix is a call away.


Douglas,
Be careful that the tool you are re shaping is made of a good quality material, old files are used by many but can be very brittle and have fractures that will make it dangerous to use as a turning tool, I used Jumps a lot until I mastered Grinds!  
Regards Chris.


----------



## chipmunk (3 Jul 2012)

Hi Douglas,
Chris is right about files and IMHO screwdrivers are not worth spending time on either.

I make most of my tools from HSS toolbits. They are cheap enough although they will need extending for anything but small tools because they are usually only 4" long...

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Cutting-Tools/High-Speed-Steel-Toolbits

To extend them I drill a hole of the right diameter in the end of a length of steel bolt (unthreaded portion) about 3 diameters deep and araldite the toolbit into that. I then mount the bolt section into the handle leaving just the 3+" of toolbit exposed. Alternatively use a set-screw to hold a short section of toolbit in the end of a rod.

The 1/8" x 5/8" x 4" rectangular toolbits are great for Sorby-style cutters/scraper tips - You should be able to get about 4 for £5 (Dremel cut-off wheel and 5mm holes drilled with TCT tile drill).

Axminster also sell square section Cobalt HSS ones...
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-hss-tool-steel-prod23446/

Alternatively buy unhandled tools from Crown or Ashley Isles and reshape them to suit your needs. 

Ashley Isles also sell HSS blanks on their trade stands if you can get along to any (http://www.ashleyiles.co.uk/woodworking_shows.html).

HTH
Jon


----------



## monkeybiter (4 Jul 2012)

Captive ring tools/ex screwdrivers [+ parting/multi-purpose tool]






Easy & cheap to make.

I wouldn't use a file though, too brittle.


----------



## Tailstock (15 May 2013)

Hi, as already mentioned by some members I have also made a thin parting tool from a machine hacksaw blade, the grips are Thuya burl.


----------



## Tailstock (15 May 2013)

A couple of box/mushroom scrapers fashioned out of old chisel blades with homemade handles. The old 1940's steel is quite good and takes a good edge. I have several more old blades to convert in this manner when I get the time 






Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chrisp (15 May 2013)

Look good Steve, great finish on them, they look shop bought!  
Chris.


----------



## Tailstock (15 May 2013)

Thank you Chris !


----------



## boysie39 (16 May 2013)

Chrisp":1r6a8n1e said:


> Look good Steve, great finish on them, they look shop bought!
> Chris.



+ 1 =D> =D>


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 May 2013)

+2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 May 2013)

It's strange in a way how we use "it looks like shop bought" as a compliment, considering some of the rubbish on the market.
In some cases "it looks like home made" would probably be more apt.


----------



## Chrisp (16 May 2013)

not if you saw some of my pieces Phil!


----------

